# What 3 inch Vane do you like for broadheads????



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

I use NAP quikspin ST 3.125 and I love them. They are made to spin up to 300% more than other fletching. What kind of broadheads are you using? I use a longer fletching if the broadhead is bigger and shorter for smaller broadheads. I use G5 strikers on mine now.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I usually shoot either 310 or 360 Flex Fletch.....but like the 300s also. I just prefer the shield cut


----------



## basket (Jan 12, 2009)

*fletch*

I like the flex fletch seem to last a long time,usually loose or break the arror before i need to refletch.I think it is the 360 non sheild cut but the sheild cut looks really cool


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

The Norway Fusion vane that everyone likes so much is now available in 3" version. I haven't tried any but am interested and will probably purchase some to try when money allows.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

+1 for the 3" Fusions with 100gr Montecs.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

The 3" Fusion vanes are really awesome! They are some of the best vanes I have used to date!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I've had great luck with duravanes and flex fletch


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Flex Fletch :shade:


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

I use regular 3" duravanes with a right hand helical with Magnus Stinger 4 blades and Standard Slick Tricks.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

3.125 Quick Spin for me.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

NY-ARCHER said:


> I'm looking for a little more helical and lower profile.


I'm searching for low profile, too. Is there much difference between the Quickspin ST and 3" Fusion?


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Love the 3" fusions.


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

*MORE Helical*



NY-ARCHER said:


> What 3 inch Vane do you like for broadheads????
> 
> I love the Blazer's however I'm looking for a little more helical and lower profile.


3 degrees enough? I shoot blazers with a 3 degree helical. Bohning helix jig.


----------



## NY-ARCHER (Dec 12, 2008)

minndroptine said:


> 3 degrees enough? I shoot blazers with a 3 degree helical. Bohning helix jig.


Those look real nice. I'm trying to get a Helical on my Blitz jig.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

JDZ said:


> I'm searching for low profile, too. Is there much difference between the Quickspin ST and 3" Fusion?


The Quickspin needs to be fletched either straight, or with a slight (one or two degree) right offset. The design of the vane accomplishes the same thing as fletching helical on a vane but the design will not work correctly if given a helical fletch or too much of an offset. The Quickspin ST is a pretty tough vane, the ST stands for Super Tough or something like that. It is sturdier than their stand Quickspin vane, so be careful what you order, I would think you want the ST version.

The Fusion vane benefits from being helical fletched. The Fusion vane functions like a normal vane but has that shield cut that reduces drag because they determined that back part of the vane has no real function when it comes to making your shaft spin and balancing it in flight. The Fusion vane is an extremely tough vane. I have some of the 2.1" and it is hard as crap to tear them off your shaft. The base is huge and clear, so it glues on real nice and is transparent which allows you to see your arrow instead of the vane base. It makes it look like the vane just comes right up out of the shaft is looks very pleasing to me. The vane is "fused" to the base, thus the Fusion name. The 2.1" do fit and work in the Bohning Blazer Helix jig if you have one.

I have some of the 3" Fusion vanes on the way and am very excited to try them out. They only weigh 1 more grain than the 2.1" and are slightly lower profile.


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

*helical*



NY-ARCHER said:


> Those look real nice. I'm trying to get a Helical on my Blitz jig.


Never get it with that jig and 2 inch vane, maybe a 3 or 4. Bohning Blazer jig made by Bohning for Bohning Blazers.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

AAE Plastiflecth Elite fly great for me with 3 and 4 blade 100 grain Muzzy originals out to 50 yards. Same POI as my fp's.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Funny how you said "low profile" and everone thru the hp at you! Anyway I started shooting the Vane Tec SS in the 2.3" and gained some speed. The ss is super spine and weigh less than the 2"! They also make a 3" that weight the same as the blazer at 6grs-the fusion comes in at 7grs the 2.3" weighs 4.1grs. I shot these at 60yds with the bhs and I was right with my fps. These are low profile and are super easy to fletch.


----------



## SlowSrt4 (Apr 18, 2009)

Shot the 3in norway fushions and they work great with the 3 blade 100gr meat seekers.


----------



## jdobiash (Feb 24, 2010)

ajstrider said:


> The Quickspin needs to be fletched either straight, or with a slight (one or two degree) right offset. The design of the vane accomplishes the same thing as fletching helical on a vane but the design will not work correctly if given a helical fletch or too much of an offset. The Quickspin ST is a pretty tough vane, the ST stands for Super Tough or something like that. It is sturdier than their stand Quickspin vane, so be careful what you order, I would think you want the ST version.
> 
> The Fusion vane benefits from being helical fletched. The Fusion vane functions like a normal vane but has that shield cut that reduces drag because they determined that back part of the vane has no real function when it comes to making your shaft spin and balancing it in flight. The Fusion vane is an extremely tough vane. I have some of the 2.1" and it is hard as crap to tear them off your shaft. The base is huge and clear, so it glues on real nice and is transparent which allows you to see your arrow instead of the vane base. It makes it look like the vane just comes right up out of the shaft is looks very pleasing to me. The vane is "fused" to the base, thus the Fusion name. The 2.1" do fit and work in the Bohning Blazer Helix jig if you have one.
> 
> I have some of the 3" Fusion vanes on the way and am very excited to try them out. They only weigh 1 more grain than the 2.1" and are slightly lower profile.


Thanks for the post, I was wondering how those quikspin vanes were being fletched up. It seems they are twice the cost as other vanes, whats the deal?


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

No idea why they cost so much more, if you notice too it is increasing difficult to find 4" Quickspin ST vanes. It is almost like they have discontinued them and once the all these places sell out of their stock, that is it. Maybe there is a new vane on the horizon.


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

My local shop already has all their Quickspins in the clearance bin. Still not cheap, though. And, the funny thing is they're not planning to stock the 3" Fusions, either.


----------

